# How the Idols Fall....OOPS!



## Theogenes (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=fNVbNBaq0r8

It's obvious who was in big trouble....


----------



## Jack K (Aug 16, 2011)

Is it right to smirk at this? I think maybe it is. I know I did. But is some other reaction more appropriate? Hmmm...


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 16, 2011)

Where is Uzzah when we need him?


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 16, 2011)

This is an "oldie, but goodie" video. I'm glad that the idol was smashed. It is also a display of God's mercy that the idolators were not smashed under it. Maybe the spellbound people, subject to the RCC lies (and like ilk) can learn from this.


----------



## J Miles (Aug 16, 2011)

Instant classic.

A perfect example of how an idol cannot save itself.


----------



## JM (Aug 16, 2011)

Theogenes said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=fNVbNBaq0r8
> 
> It's obvious who was in big trouble....


----------



## TimV (Aug 16, 2011)

It would have been awesome if the idol had started to spank the guy who dropped her.


----------



## Rufus (Aug 16, 2011)

Some of the commenters seemed to believe that that's general Christianity, and often the lines between the RCC and Protestantism are blurred nowadays, which is unfortunate, it's more unfortunate that those idols exist. If I'm going to be mocked and persecuted I want to be mocked and persecuted for all the right reasons, not the wrong ones.


----------



## Berean (Aug 16, 2011)

Subtitle: "How to Get Thrown Out of the Knights of Columbus".


----------



## dudley (Aug 16, 2011)

Jack K said:


> Is it right to smirk at this? I think maybe it is. I know I did. But is some other reaction more appropriate? Hmmm...



Jack I agree with you and I smirked and laughed also when viewing this. I do not think that as Protestants we should be embarrassed to smirk at this at all. It is gross idolatry and an abomination and as an ex Roman catholic turned Protestant I am happy the statue fell and broke. 

I do think we can use this video and others like it to start a conversation with the Roman catholic about the gross idolatry displayed in this situation. We can discuss with them that it is a violation of everything that is really Christian. If we open up conversation then maybe the Holy Spirit will guide you to help the catholic to understand why this is idolatry. It is my fervent desire always to lead others out of the Roman catholic church , which I believe is a Harlot of Satan and into the freedom and salvation of the Reformed faith and into the Protestant fold where we place our faith in Jesus Christ alone. 

My cynicism of the use of any image goes beyond my former Roman catholic upbringing. When I became a Protestant and a Presbyterian I renounced and rejected the teachings of Roman Catholicism which are contrary to scripture. I renounced the illogical use of papist sanctioned images that can lead unknowingly in the heart of the person to what can become idolatry.

They shall go to confusion together that are makers of idols.
Isaiah 45:16

Roman Catholics love images. Please remember I am an ex Roman Catholic turned Reformed Presbyterian Protestant in recent years. I have seen Roman Catholics bow down in front of statues and pray. They love to adore the host which is a piece of bread. They light candles and pray to the dead like it does some good. They also adore relics like a dead monk's head or a dead saint's finger. We also know that they gaze upon other "sacred" objects and images like pictures of a madonna and naked baby Jesus ;salvation was accomplished by THE MAN Christ Jesus. Finally we know that they think that there is some benefit of having "a Jesus" hanging on the cross in their homes so they can visualize the object of their worship. Perhaps they think the crucifix is a good luck charm. They will vehemently tell you that they don't worship the images--we've seen a picture of the pope bowing down to Mary, of course when confronted by our accusations as Protestants, they will say they venerate, they do not adore the image of Mary or the saints.

As Protestants we know the Bible says don't even make images. 

Well, what does the Bible say about worshipping images? It says much. but I looking specifically at the Ten Commandments found in Exodus chapter 20. We who are Protestants know that the Ten Commandments prohibit even making images. This poses a problem for the Roman Catholic religion. How does it get around this? The Roman Catholic religion changes The Ten Commandments! How ? They delete the second commandment and divide the last commandment into two.

This is a prime opportunity to demonstrate to the Roman catholic the deceit and lie of the Roman catholic church. It may be a door opening them to be born again in Jesus Christ alone . It may be the seed of their coming over to the true faith, the Reformed Protestant faith. It may also help them openly renounce Roman catholicism which I believe is necessary for the catholic to be freed from the bondage and chains of popery and its lies.

I would ask the Roman catholic: How can they delete a commandment and still have ten? Some man might ask me, "If the Roman Catholic religion deletes a commandment how do they still come up with ten commandments? 

Let's compare the Roman Catholic ten commandments to the real ten commandments from the King James Bible, that pillar of doctrinal truth; God loves the truth, you know. The following list on the Roman Catholic side is taken from a textbook used in a Catholic school. It is titled, "Growing in Christian Morality" by Julia Ahlers, Barbara Allaire, and Carl Koch, page 40. It has both nihil obstat and imprimatur which are official declarations that a book or pamphlet is free of Roman Catholic doctrinal error. ...These are the Ten Commandments, from Exodus, chapter 20, in the traditional way they are enumerated by Catholics They did NOT use what THEIR NRSV said, they "enumerated" them the traditional way enumerated by Roman Catholics.

I'll let you take a look first (see if you can figure out what they deleted) and then I'll explain... 

The Catholic Deception*……..The distorted Lie!
First Commandment 
I, the LORD, am your God...You shall not have other gods besides me.	
Second Commandment 
You shall not take the name of the LORD, your God, in vain.	
Third Commandment 
Remember to keep holy the sabbath day. 
Fourth Commandment 
Honor your father and your mother. 
Fifth Commandment 
You shall not kill. 
Sixth Commandment 
You shall not commit adultery. 
Seventh Commandment 
You shall not steal. 
Eighth Commandment 
You shall not bear false witness against your neighbor. 
Ninth Commandment 
You shall not covet your neighbor's wife. 
Tenth Commandment 
You shall not covet your neighbor's house. 

The King James Bible……The truth
First Commandment 
I am the LORD thy God...Thou shalt have no other gods before me. 
Second Commandment 
Thou shalt not make unto thee any graven image, or any likeness above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth. Thou shalt not bow down thyself to them, nor serve them. 
Third Commandment 
Thou shalt not take the name of the LORD thy God in vain. 
Fourth Commandment 
Remember the sabbath day, to keep it holy. 
Fifth Commandment 
Honor thy father and thy mother. 
Sixth Commandment 
Thou shalt not kill. 
Seventh Commandment 
Thou shalt not commit adultery. 
Eighth Commandment 
Thou shalt not steal. 
Ninth Commandment 
Thou shalt not bear false witness against thy neighbour. 
Tenth Commandment 
Thou shalt not covet. 

The Roman Catholic religion deletes the second commandment and makes the 10th commandment into two. If you follow them all the way down from the second commandment you'll see the Roman Catholic religion is always one ahead of the King James. Finally at the tenth commandment they break it into two and make it the 9th and 10th commandments. What a deception! What deceit! It is one of the many reasons I renounced Roman Catholicism and her pope and papist false teachings when I became a Protestant. I tell no lies here--just get out the Bible and compare. They even corrupt their own Bible by deleting the 2nd commandment! 

As a Reformed Protestant I believe and hold that many Roman catholics can be converted to the Protestant fold , there has never been a greater time than now to help save many souls. 

I am a Protestant because Protestant means we protest lies and heresy. I am Protestant because being Protestant means we proclaim the true Gospel and the true faith of the Apostles and Jesus Christ. I believe we can help others see the truth. I believe the glorious Protestant reformation continues , we are heirs to the beginning of bringing the true Gospel to the world after near 2000 years of attempted distortion of the truth by the devil himself. The Roman catholic religion is a deception of Satan to pull so many away from the salvation Christ offered to all who place their faith in Him alone. It is by the grace of God that we receive that faith. We can act as instruments of God in helping spread the Good news of salvation to so many lost in the lie of Roman Catholicism. We can help the Roman catholic be born again by helping him/her see that it is scripture alone that is the final authority ,not the pope in Rome. We give all praise and honor to God alone by sharing His great truth of His Son. 

Let us use films like this to help bring others into the light and out of the darkness and lies of popery which is an anti Christ institution. Let us help bring the lost sheep of the Romanists into the Protestant fold. 

I am thankful to God that by his election I am a Reformed Protestant and a Presbyterian, I hope and pray that many others will receive the same grace and by the election of God be freed from the chains of popery , the lies of the devil and be born again in Christ and join those of us who are saved and become Protestants. 

Use this film to help the blind see!

EXODUS 20:4-6 

KING JAMES VERSION 
4 Thou shalt not make unto thee any graven image, or any likeness of any thing that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth: 
5 Thou shalt not bow down thyself to them, nor serve them: for I the LORD thy God am a jealous God, visiting the iniquity of the fathers upon the children unto the third and fourth generation of them that hate me; 
6 And shewing mercy unto thousands of them that love me, and keep my commandments. 

NEW INTERNATIONAL VERSION 
4 "You shall not make for yourself an idol in the form of anything in heaven above or on the earth beneath or in the waters below. 5 You shall not bow down to them or worship them; for I, the LORD your God, am a jealous God, punishing the children for the sin of the fathers to the third and fourth generation of those who hate me, 6 but showing love to a thousand generations of those who love me and keep my commandments.


----------



## Grimmson (Aug 16, 2011)

dudley said:


> I would ask the Roman catholic: How can they delete a commandment and still have ten? Some man might ask me, "If the Roman Catholic religion deletes a commandment how do they still come up with ten commandments?
> 
> ...The Roman Catholic religion deletes the second commandment and makes the 10th commandment into two. If you follow them all the way down from the second commandment you'll see the Roman Catholic religion is always one ahead of the King James.


If we are to criticize Rome, and there plenty there, let us not be in a position that we may be accused of making something up. They do not technically delete the second commandment, but instead incorporates the prohibition of making idols under the first. This is not the same thing as deleting, but instead of a shifting towards not having other gods, because there is one true god, that is the Lord. So in a sense that command is still there, just under a different rubric. We can and should argue with them on how to see the first and second command, along with ninth and tenth, but let us not say that they deleted the command against idolatry in principle, and in principle not to create idols of wood and stone out of a fair representation of the RCC and respect for the truth. In fact, the list of Rome of the 10 is the same list as observed in _Luther’s Smaller Catechism_. Would one accuse Luther of deleting a commandment from the Decalogue? I would hope not.


----------



## dudley (Aug 16, 2011)

Grimmson said:


> dudley said:
> 
> 
> > I would ask the Roman catholic: How can they delete a commandment and still have ten? Some man might ask me, "If the Roman Catholic religion deletes a commandment how do they still come up with ten commandments?
> ...



David You have a good point ......and I respect your view....but it further demonstartes that the attempt of the Romanists is to distort and confuse the person from knowing the truth and I still see the papists as promoting idolatry in the name of Jesus Christ which is to me a gross abomination and blasphemy of the truth. I will continue to openly renounce the heresies of Roamn catholicism and proclaim the truth of the Gospel and the Reformed Protestant faith.

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------




Rich Koster said:


> This is an "oldie, but goodie" video. I'm glad that the idol was smashed. It is also a display of God's mercy that the idolators were not smashed under it. Maybe the spellbound people, subject to the RCC lies (and like ilk) can learn from this.



Amen brother Rich!


----------

